# Outlook 2007 keeps sending attachments



## jakekun (Aug 10, 2008)

No idea why but whenever I send an e-mail with jpegs attached the sent mail remains in my outbox as if it is not going out but the receipient receives it many times choking their inbox. It is very frustrating. I am using Outlook 2007 on a Vista 64 bit PC that is also running Trend's PCillin. Anyone come across this before? Mail without attachments are fine.

Jake


----------



## Suki2008 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi did you ever get an answer to this? I'm having exactly the same problem. Any email with a largie attachment (say 2Mb) won't leave my outbox. It says that the email isn't sending, and I can't see the email in the Sent folder. But the recipient receives the email over and over - every time Outlook does an automatic send.


----------



## dingodjango (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi,

I have the same problem, pls let me know if you guys have resolved it.

Thanks


----------



## Suki2008 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi

I didn't solve the problem. But I changed my outlook settings so that it only sends emails when I click Send/Receive rather than sending them automatically every few minutes. That way it doesn't continue to send large emails with attachments continuously. Once I've clicked Send/Receive it tries to send the email with the large attachment once, gives up, and then stops sending. After it has stopped sending I can delete the email from my outbox.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dingodjango (Oct 8, 2008)

I solved my problem today, by extending the server time out from 1 to 5 mins .

Tools/accounts/change/advanced/server time out (slide bar)
let me know if this works


----------



## GoosePrints (Oct 15, 2008)

I have been having this problem for weeks- I am having to resort to transferring files on FTP sites and some clients just can't do that. I can't seem to follow this last fix by dingodjango- My tools doesn't have an accounts choice. Can you give me any details on where I can find this elsewhere?


----------



## GoosePrints (Oct 15, 2008)

Found the settings and tried this- We'll see. I am perplexed how many inquiries on this problem and no fixes suggested by MS. 

Thanks-


----------



## rlaserra (Aug 5, 2008)

check windows update to make sure you have the latest service pack and even try to reinstall the product. Also if you are part of a domain there might be Group policies that set certain limitations as far as file sizes and it might be causing the conflict


----------



## skeevy (Oct 20, 2008)

dingodjango said:


> I solved my problem today, by extending the server time out from 1 to 5 mins .
> 
> Tools/accounts/change/advanced/server time out (slide bar)
> let me know if this works


I tried that solution, but no change, :sigh: and funny enough it's the same email I'm sending to different people. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. It seems it depends on the destination email, which doesn't make sense to me at all.
In this case there should be an error message from the receiver and not a pending email in outlook. 
Anyone anymore ideas :question:


----------



## BlueHeeler (Sep 10, 2007)

I have this problem as well. Please post if anyone solves this issue.

Thanks.


----------



## skeevy (Oct 20, 2008)

At the moment I'm jobless :sad: , so would rather find a solution, which doesn't involve a fee.


----------

